# Lansaprazole, any one else find this useless?



## 14498 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have been diagnosed with GERD and live in the UK. I have been prescribed Lansaprazole for 2 months now but they dont seem to make a blind bit of difference to my symptons which are maninly a tight chest and throat and heatburn occasionally.Has anyone else tried these and had no positive effect? If so has anyone found any other meds that do work?


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

I am from the UK and I found Lansaprazole a god send for me. They took away all the pain and burning in my chest. Go back to your GP and ask to try another proton pump. There are quite a few to choose from. As is the case, what works for one person doesn't always for another. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm glad that the pain and chest burning is gone! I've been on Prilosec (another PPI) for two months, and while it got rid of the chest pressure and pain, plus the lumpy throat feeling, I still get acidy mucus in the back of my throat most days, and feel the need to clear my throat a lot. I'm wondering whether others with acid reflux have this too, even though they're on a PPI medication like Prilosec, Nexium, Aciphex, etc. Anybody???


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've tried Nexium, Pantaloc, Prilosec, and none have done anything. Pariet gave me mild headaches and mild nausea.Its cost me a Gastro because the idiot refuses to discontinue the Pantaloc after 6 months of degrading condition with no medicinal effect.My GP is lost, and I've not found anyone else with a similar situation (the lockups as food goes down but NO heartburn or apparent reflux)I hope you find a med that works... I'm almost out of options myself, with only a slow death from starvation in the future.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Whitewolf, you must really be getting tired of all this. Are you eating a very restrictive diet? I am. The food ads on TV really get to me at times.


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Restrictive? Not at all before the lockups began about last Xmas. I only had an intolerance to creamy deli cake icing or spicy items like hot italian sausage. Lactose was fine, peanuts were fine, even that mildly spicy PC-brand Indian Chicken entree was fine (and rather tasty!)Now, anything more solid than ice cream causes a lockup (see my other comments in my ongoing thread) so my 'diet' now consistsof Rexall brand of Resource/Ensure, whole milk, some flavors of ice cream, and OXO boullion. Even the noodles in Campbells Chicken Soup cause lockups.I don't have cable, so TV ads don't bother me (they did when I was on NG feeding for bowel rest) but going out for supplies is near-traumatizing. Smells from restaurants and the deli section of supermarkets drives me up the wall.I've almost given up hope, and pray the docs give me a gastric catheter so I can at least get a decent amount of nutrition to avoid starvation. Emergency keeps telling me "Go see your Gastro", the self-same idiot that wants to do a Barium swallow, not understanding that the first sip will trigger a lock, and has had me on Pantaloc for over 6 months with ZERO effect, and no inclination to change the meds (MY GP is willing to ~try~... but out of her depth)I get more depressed each day, and soon I'll be tempted to step in front of a car or bus so my butt ends up in in hospital where some doc may actually pay attention.With only 6' of small bowel but most of my large, there is only so long I can survive on a can or two of supplement, a litre of milk, a bowl of ice-cream and a few cups of boullion per day./rant&whine off


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

prevacid works great for me, but my insurance wont cover it and more and gave me protonix this does nothing for me and I am upset.


----------

